# Carburetor solenoid washer



## Icerocket (Nov 20, 2020)

There is a plastic (nylon?) Washer inside my anti-afterfire solenoid and I was wondering what its purpose is? Seems to cushion the rubber seat coming down as far as I can see.

The replacements don't seem to include one, is this right?


----------

